# My costume idea but I need some help...



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

Something like this? COOL!!
ClearNeon Invisible UV Reactive Clear Coat Paint (Brush-On) - $19.85


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Yendor,

Now does anyone have a photo of someone who has painted their face with a skull design that I copy with the UV paint to use a guide?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Mr. Mordacious (DevaintArt name) is fantastic with make up and has some nice skull and skeleton face/body paintings in his gallery : Mr-Mordacious's Gallery

The two images I think that will help you most with your plan are these:
















Also, you may want to play with the paint a bit and see if it glows brighter the heavier it is applied. If that is the case, then for shading in the skull you can apply the paint lighter in areas that need to be shaded and vice versa for places that should show brightly.

Be sure to post pictures of this costume if you get it to go the way you want it to, I think everyone here would love to see it!


----------



## Dug E Fresh (Sep 29, 2009)

I gotta get some of that black light paint. that is awesome!

bad ass skull paint job too.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

That's what I was looking for Thanks dogman!


----------

